# CA Anti-Virus problem



## Galzakian (Jul 6, 2008)

I recently had trouble with a black screen on startup after the loading bar with Windows Vista, eventually my old man managed to fix it, but I think along the way he did a System Restore trying to fix it, which I think is the root of this problem. 

Anyway, now CA Anti-Virus has the little "Attention Needed" along with the ! in an orange triangle. Yet when I click secure now and it scans for updates it says my security software is up to date.

How do I fix this?

My Anti-Virus says it's version is 9.0.0.171.

Also, CA Anti-Spyware seems to be working fine, with the little Green tick and protected symbol.


----------

